

Online IP netsurveillance cameras of the world - nyodeneD
http://www.insecam.cc/

======
digital-rubber
This site was on the tv, 8 o'clock news here already 3 weeks ago.

Not sure what to think of it, many people are broadcasting on purpose. I think
more can be said about people looking at the cams then the ones that forget to
locks things down, or on purpose leave things insecure.

